# New SXP!



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

The new winchester SXP pumps look pretty sweet and MSRP is only $359. Should be a soild deal. Find it on wichesters gun webpage and type in sxp on the search barwith in the winchester site. Any thoughts?


----------

